# Long Time Praying Mantis Lover, new to the Forum.



## Benayla (Jan 29, 2017)

I've loved Praying Mantises for a long time, and recently I got a hold of three Hierodula Membranacea to start with. Unfortunately, two of them ended up dead. 

One of them molted while I was sleeping, since I had no idea that was coming the crickets were still there, and I woke up to poor BenSha's mutilated remains at the bottom of his cage. Then, far more recently, Karku, who was doing wonderfully before, suddenly stopped moving almost completely, then next thing I know she's dead. The Humidity and Temperature in Karku's cage were both fine, she had molted three days before, she had plenty of food there (She wouldn't eat the crickets that walked by her in her last days). I have no idea what happened to her, so naturally I'm really upset about it. I sprayed enough water in her cage too, so....

So now that I'm down to one, in order to breed this Species like I wanted to I already have a backup site to get my next Hierodula Membranecea Mantis. The only problem is, I can't make heads or tails of my last Mantis's Gender. Fluffy has roughly six dots on the top of his/her tail, but since he/she stays at the top of the cage it's difficult to count the segments. Here's my Deviant Art folder for my Mantises, check the posts that refer to Fluffy, and if identifying Fluffy's gender is possible that would really be appreciated. 

Which leads me to my next inquiry, all three of them tended to stay at the top of the cage (Karku would occasionally crawl down). After Karku died my best friend advised me to get a bigger terrarium. So how big should it be? Since each Mantis needs its own Terrarium that adds to the price, not that it matters. I'm thinking that if my next Mantis does the same thing I'll order a bigger Terrarium from Amazon. 

Next up, I've been wondering if there's a way to curb their cannibalistic nature (But maybe that's a stupid question) because after Fluffy's Nymphs hatch I'll have to watch god knows how many of them, maybe it's ridiculous, but I really really don't want to see sibling cannibalism. I've read that they're "Not as cannibalistic" right out of the Ootheca as they are when they get older. Should I keep the egg cases in the terrariums I have now or a bigger one? I guess I should give them as much space as possible. Also, I've read that in some species the females guard the Ootheca, so if they don't, will she react anyway if I try to remove it long after she laid it??

Lastly, I'm also heavily considering getting some Hierodula Majuscula Mantises as well (Either an Ootheca or maybe a male and female pair) And the owner of the website I'm getting my next Hierodula Membranacea from tells me that both Species require the same care. But....Since H. Majuscula originates from the Australian Rain Forest, wouldn't it need more humidity??


----------



## Tehshlendo (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi there, welcome to the forums!  Sadly before I had a decent supply of fly cultures going I was working with some smaller crickets and had a similar situation you had with BenSha.  Pretty much my fault I had my wife feed my mantis and forgot to mention to remove the cricket if it wasn't eaten so the next day poor guy had died after the molt. Wife felt down for weeks from that one   .  Never was a fan of crickets in general, for some reason they bother me but they're nasty little guys if you leave them with pet unsupervised.  As for your other questions I'm sure other members would be able to answer the questions with a lot more information than I'd be able to offer you.  Either way glad you found us here as there's some great mantid lovers here.


----------



## Serle (Jan 29, 2017)

Greetings Benayla  , welcome from the North .

I had my round with crickets as well and do not care for them either .... S


----------



## Chrisv8855 (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Never had this problem with crickets,i use vita crickets,for past 3 years i have never had a problem.if your using wild crickets,people seem to have a problem with them.


----------



## Benayla (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisv8855 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Never had this problem with crickets,i use vita crickets,for past 3 years i have never had a problem.if your using wild crickets,people seem to have a problem with them.


I buy the crickets from Petco.


----------



## Chrisv8855 (Jan 29, 2017)

They should have vita crickets as well,never buy wild crickets.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 29, 2017)

Heyas and welcome. Try the search function, you may find what you are looking for.


----------



## crabbypatty (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome! I tried crickets for awhile, never did like them.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 29, 2017)

Benayla said:


> I've loved Praying Mantises for a long time, and recently I got a hold of three Hierodula Membranecea to start with. Unfortunately, two of them ended up dead.
> 
> One of them molted while I was sleeping, since I had no idea that was coming the crickets were still there, and I woke up to poor BenSha's mutilated remains at the bottom of his cage. Then, far more recently, Karku, who was doing wonderfully before, suddenly stopped moving almost completely, then next thing I know she's dead. The Humidity and Temperature in Karku's cage were both fine, she had molted three days before, she had plenty of food there (She wouldn't eat the crickets that walked by her in her last days). I have no idea what happened to her, so naturally I'm really upset about it. I sprayed enough water in her cage too, so....
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum






Now on to your questions...

Uneaten feeders left with a mantid always pose a threat to a mantid (rather it be a attack, stress, and should be removed (I usually do within a hour after feeding if not ate). Crickets are indeed one of the few that are able to bite (and will bite humans if handled), but I haven't had a single issue in the years I've used them.

For Karku it is hard to say what the problem was if temperature/humidity was in range, other than there could have been a internal molting issue (it happens). Regarding water to drink few mantids will drink water unless their humidity is too low - they receive the majority of their water needed from eating their prey.

I responded to Fluffy's gender in your other post.

Mantid habitats minimum size requirements are based from the mantids length from head tip to abdomen (use a adult size to prevent molting problems). For Hierodula Membranacea (caresheet) that is 3.5" long (9cm) - that means the habitat needs to be 10.5" tall (3 times the length), and 7" for habitat length and width (2 times the mantid length). Too much larger in size for a habitat however results in mantids unable to locate their prey, in which case feeding them in a smaller container or hand feed is needed.

Mantids are cannibalistic and there is nothing you can do to change that. Mantid nymphs must be fed daily (fruit flies Melanogaster or Hydei depending on species - see caresheet) to prevent over cannibalizing. Also proving plenty of sticks/twigs and fake flowers will give them more places to hide and survive more readily. Once they molt, to L2, you should think about separating them to individual habitats. Once they reach L3 (molt twice) cannibalism will start to be more common, no matter the amount they are fed.

Hierodula Majuscula care sheet here. Most mantid species are very similar in care, slight differences in temperature and/or humidity, but only a few that are truly different. No idea of the difference, just read the care sheet and your be fine.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome. 

Crickets have always been my primary feeder and likely always will be. I can honestly say I've never once had an issue with crickets harming a healthy mantis. IMO they are the best feeder available. 

I know of no reliable source confirming ootheca guarding in any species of mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome, Ditto Rick to the guard thing. Imo they r just hanging out on it.


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

